# Where to donate bear meat



## BigYves (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a buddy that has too many bears on his property and I have been invited to help with that. But my question is I know I can't afford a mount or rug. But I don't want the bear to go to waste so my question is where can I donate the meat. And is it possible to exchange the meat for something?


----------



## deadend (Sep 27, 2011)

Donate it to my freezer.  I'll make room!  I'll trade other meat.


----------



## BigYves (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm up for donating it but truly also asking does it have trade value? I hunt a lot so deer hog turkey meat I have. But I really wish I knew the value or donate it to a place that feeds the hungry.


----------



## deadend (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm always hungry!


----------



## BAR308 (Sep 27, 2011)

obviously you have never had bear meat before. if you had... you would not be looking to give it away... its awesome.


----------



## Coastie (Sep 28, 2011)

BigYves said:


> I'm up for donating it but truly also asking does it have trade value? I hunt a lot so deer hog turkey meat I have. But I really wish I knew the value or donate it to a place that feeds the hungry.



Now you are getting into an area that could get you in trouble. It is illegal to sell wild game in Georgia, trading, in the strictest sense of the word is a form of selling. If you wish to donate the meat that is fine but to sell, trade or barter could be trouble. Many deer processers maintain a list of needy familys in their area and some of them will cut and wrap the meat for free if it is donated.


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 28, 2011)

I am not the most observant person in the world, but seems like I seen somewhere that deadend would like to have some bear meat. If you kill one, maybe you should look him up.


----------



## BigYves (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I think I have found out what I was looking for which was a way to donate the meat to a truly needy family.


----------



## JohnK (Sep 29, 2011)

BigYves said:


> Thanks for the advice. I think I have found out what I was looking for which was a way to donate the meat to a truly needy family.



Good for you man. I might bust one if I had a place to haul it and someone that I knew wanted it. I figure it would be good for the deer and turkey.


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 29, 2011)

i'd be willing to come hunt and only shoot bears if some one needed help getting rid of them when i get home in mid november


----------



## eidson (Oct 5, 2011)

*bear meat*



deadend said:


> I'm always hungry!


Hey man if you want some bear meat. I will have some come Nov. 12 send me your email and phone number. If you would like to have some you gonna have to drive to 25 minutes below Macon to get tho.


----------

